# Any local Meet ups - Kent.



## MikebTT (Jan 9, 2022)

Just wondering if there are any local TT meet ups in the Maidstone or Tunbridge Wells area?


----------



## Xuebee (6 mo ago)

I'm in Chatham and looking for local meets, just waiting on a part before I am up and running again.I should be good for the end of the the month.


----------



## pencil_sharpener (6 mo ago)

I’m near Maidstone. I’d be up for a meet-up in or surrounding areas.


----------



## Xuebee (6 mo ago)

I am going to set a meet for Friday 16th September @ 9PM in Maidstone, here. If people are interested please come along.


----------

